# Soulja Boy Calls Out Gamers



## xcalibur (Oct 12, 2008)

Famous rapper(!) Soulja Boy has called out gamers worldwide,  specifically Xbox 360 gamers, in hopes that they'll find and challenge  him to modern-day duels. Halo 3 seems to be his specialty. Soulja even  makes his Gamertag public: are you going to give him the satisfaction  of a challenge? 


Al Zamora at Loot Ninja points out that Soulja's stats rank him among the not-so-good. Still, if the boasting in his video is any indication, he really wants to take you on. *WARNING: *There's some trash-talking going on here.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 12, 2008)

Halo fanboy. I wanna see someone hack him lol


Bet he sucks or had profesional training...




it looks like he buys games just to have them


----------



## da_head (Oct 12, 2008)

...

i bet he sucks LOL.

and he buys his games. PHAIL


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 12, 2008)

That video made me physically sick.


----------



## Gore (Oct 12, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> and he buys his games. PHAIL


I am in no way a Soulja Bitch supporter, I hate his crappy music and I hate his stupid ass rants on youtube about haters.
BUT!
You've got to be fucking kidding me.
If you were a fucking millionaire rapper, and you wanted a game, you would buy the damn thing.

When you obtain millions of immediately spendable dollars, piracy doesn't look so great anymore.
It sort of looks like LAWSUIT.


----------



## da_head (Oct 12, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



err. i was joking IN CASE u didn't realize.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 12, 2008)

Is it me or does he look drunk?

"This game ain't even out yet.. look on the back, its them japanese symbols"

*GRRROOOOAAAANNN*


----------



## Prime (Oct 12, 2008)

His Halo 3 Stats



Like i said on IRC I want to meet him on halo 3, 1 vs 1. I'd rape him and every time I kill him I would tea bag his dead body


----------



## Law (Oct 12, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> His Halo 3 Stats
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said on IRC I want to meet him on halo 3, 1 vs 1. I'd rape him and every time I kill him I would *tea bag his dead body*



Thats probably what he wants, since he was gay last time I checked.


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 12, 2008)

Q: Who killed Soulja Boy?
A: YOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUU!

should yell this out when you play a game with him...a perfect joke for the occasion


----------



## Trulen (Oct 12, 2008)

Dough boy there made me lol.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder if anyone takes him seriously or even likes him?


----------



## da_head (Oct 12, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> His Halo 3 Stats
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said on IRC I want to meet him on halo 3, 1 vs 1. I'd rape him and every time I kill him I would tea bag his dead body



LOL sergeant! pathetic. i'm better than him, and i don't even have a 360 xD


----------



## fateastray (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL he bought Iron Man xDD. Hit him from the right! He can't see dick, because he's wearing his hat like a retard/rapper!


----------



## Rayder (Oct 14, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There's also the fact that if you're rich, they'll come after you faster than some poor slob with no cash.


----------



## hankchill (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't care who he "calls out", Soulja Boy is a douchebag.


----------



## Teh Great Michea (Oct 14, 2008)

lol i used to troll his chat with the rest of /b/ but it got boring. Now hes calling gamers out!? He says theres a difference between rapper and gamer. If he was really serious he would have just  said i am challenging all Live players against me. But all that video was is him bragging on what he has which is massive fail.  

He said how many games he had and systems he had. If you've seen his other video about haters he called his Mac a computer with a big ass screen. It doesn't even need a box. i lol'd so hard. What an ignorant fool!​


----------



## SavageWaffle (Oct 14, 2008)

So he's adver. 360?


----------



## amptor (Oct 14, 2008)

you guys whine too much about this rapper.  what's the point?


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 14, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> you guys whine too much about this rapper.  what's the point?


----------



## Trolly (Oct 15, 2008)

Aha, that was pretty hilarious. He was just showing off all his stuff, the arrogant kid. He had no idea what he was on about either.

Poor guy, he strikes me as the kind that only has friends because he's rich.


----------



## amptor (Oct 15, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> > you guys whine too much about this rapper.  what's the point?



It says that video is no longer available.


----------



## fateastray (Oct 16, 2008)

It's removed because he looks like a f-ing moron.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot for adding this!, fuck (sorry) he actually added me in his friends and i got the sodmg tag in my name too now! on halo3, i havent played him but i will tell if i do play him!..far out this is cool


----------



## Dylan (Oct 16, 2008)

prefers halo over cod4



nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Raika (Oct 16, 2008)

if his games arent broken it would be a miracle


----------



## superkrm (Oct 16, 2008)

that video was funny

the guy is just a kid, jeez

just acting like any other kid full of hormones


----------



## Trolly (Oct 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> prefers halo over cod4
> nothing more needs to be said.
> Haha, QFT.
> 
> ...


I'm sure a lot of us "kids" would beg to differ there.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 19, 2008)

superkrm said:
			
		

> just acting like any other kid full of hormones


Any other kid full of hormones would try to bed the next lady that walks by, not play video games.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 19, 2008)

he will "type yo' ass up" when he get tired o' sayin' shit. I hate him >_>


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 22, 2008)

Has anyone else seen Soulja Boy's version of Red vs. Blue?

Or, it's supposed to be like Red vs. Blue I guess.

It's terrible, unfunny, does not make sense, completely stupid, ect.

I recommend watching it just so oyu can see how dumb it is.


----------



## The Teej (Oct 22, 2008)

Every time I see this guy I hate him more. He doesn't even treat his own games with any sort of care. What a fucking loser. He's lucky I don't have XBOX Live or I'd rip him a new one.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 22, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Has anyone else seen Soulja Boy's version of Red vs. Blue?
> 
> Or, it's supposed to be like Red vs. Blue I guess.
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow...so much hatred for soulja boy lol...hes not that bad....crank that was pretty catchy and THE R&B song when it came out.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 1, 2008)

He owns Iron Man. What does that tell you.


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 1, 2008)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Wow...so much hatred for soulja boy lol...hes not that bad....crank that was pretty catchy and THE R&B song when it came out.



the beat is catchy (credit to the producer, not to the rapper), but as a lyricist soulja boy is absolutely terrible. worse than juelz santana, and that guy makes up his own words  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this parody does justice to the beat the producer tracked:


to sum it up: soulja boy is just a dumb kid with too much fame and money for his own good. i cant wait for him to go the gary coleman route.


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 1, 2008)

I must be the only person that hasn't heard of him


----------



## Diablo1123 (Nov 1, 2008)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> I must be the only person that hasn't heard of him


Not, I also haven't heard of him


----------



## Hachibei (Nov 5, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep it that way. The instant you hear one of his songs, you're going to want to kill yourself.

Also, I sure hope this guy picks up a copy of Gears 2. I'd love to rip him in half with a chainsaw. IN THE GAME, although if I did that in real life I'd become a hero to millions.


----------

